# Yarn Stores. Knoxville, Tn



## ESLDesigns (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi-
I am going to traveling from NYC to Knoxville, Tn - along Rt 81. Can anyone recommend great yarn stores or independent dyers to visit en route?
Evy


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

http://www.knitmap.com/
fill in the towns and the knitmap will show the yarn shops


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

ESLDesigns said:


> Hi-
> I am going to traveling from NYC to Knoxville, Tn - along Rt 81. Can anyone recommend great yarn stores or independent dyers to visit en route?
> Evy


Be sure to wave out the window on your way through PA!  You'll be traveling within a mile or two of my house! :lol:

I've heard good things about The Yarn Basket in Chambersburg, PA, but I haven't actually been there (yet) so I can't really offer a genuine endorsement. http://www.yarnbasketpa.com/

Have a good trip!


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> http://www.knitmap.com/
> fill in the towns and the knitmap will show the yarn shops


WOW, Jessica-Jean, you are so amazing! I didn't even know there was such a thing. No wonder I missed you so much while you were away. You're always a wealth of information.


----------



## Grankl (Sep 11, 2011)

Oh yes! Knoxville is loaded with great shops in the area. Loopville is close in on Kingston Pike. Lovely yarn and helpful people. The Yarn Haven is only about 1 mile off I40 on Cedar Bluff Rd, exit 378. Also wonderful yarn and friendly folks. Clinton, Tn is close and boasts Clinch River Yarns with great selection and assistance. Maryville is closer to the Smoky Mtn. area and has The Knitting Nest that is owned by Antje Gillingham of the tow needle sock books. I love Thames all and enjoy my visits as I live about in the center of this!


----------



## yarnaplenty (Jul 24, 2011)

I agree with Grank! She named off the best yarn stores in Knoxville.


----------



## PATCHER (Dec 13, 2011)

A second thank you! I too am headed for Knoxville on Sunday. Will be traveling on 75. Going to see my new grandson. My step daughter lives just off Cedar Bluff so will be stopping in to the Yarn Haven for sure.


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

Grankl said:


> Oh yes! Knoxville is loaded with great shops in the area. Loopville is close in on Kingston Pike. Lovely yarn and helpful people. The Yarn Haven is only about 1 mile off I40 on Cedar Bluff Rd, exit 378. Also wonderful yarn and friendly folks. Clinton, Tn is close and boasts Clinch River Yarns with great selection and assistance. Maryville is closer to the Smoky Mtn. area and has The Knitting Nest that is owned by Antje Gillingham of the tow needle sock books. I love Thames all and enjoy my visits as I live about in the center of this!


Grankl, Thank you so much! I've got relatives who've been asking when I'm coming back for a visit near Strawplains. Been missing the Smokies too and itchin for a good excuse to go back. Now that I know all those yarn stores are round about.............what fun that will be! Thanks for the tips.........Never would have even thought of going to visit yarn stores there or actually anywhere till I got on KP. What a difference it has made in my life. :thumbup:


----------

